# Devastator Squad heavy weapon choices



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

What heavy weapons do you give you 4 models when assembling your Devastator Squad? Choices are the standard ones that come in the box, 2x lascannon, 2x heavy bolter, 2x plasma cannon, 1x mutli-melta, 1x missle launcher. Just curious.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I always recommend 4x missile launchers...they are the most versatile weapon in the Devastator toolbox.

However, if you are limited to what was in the box...take 4 weapons that work well together (ie don't take 2 heavy AV weapons and 2 anti-infantry weapons) otherwise you will find half or more of your squad not contributing every turn.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

If you can procure an extra missile launcher i am quite a fan of 2 x plasma and 2 x ML.

You can put out 4 blast templates on infantry, with an added bonus of AP2 vs MEQ and TEQ.

Vs vehicles you can switch to Krak Missiles and have a decent chance to do damage on anything AV13 and lower.

The only down side over 4 x missiles is you can't snap fire the plasma cannons, but i think the AP2 makes up for that.

Also - plasma cannons look awesome.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm a fan of "Give your Dev's the same weapon type". Given you have only the box set, it's Two Plasma, Two Heavy Bolter for Anti-swarm/horde/personnel. I'm a big fan of MLx2, LasCannonx2 for tank hunting, with Flakk allowing you respectable AA response.


----------



## Noxnoctis22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd love for them to be WYSIWYG but I'll gladly play them as a proxy. I'm thinking 2x LC, 1x ML, 1X Plasma. I have extra heads and torsos, just need some legs and more heavy weapons to make more of the other types of heavy weapons.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Take what ever two pairs of weapons you want then combat squad.


----------

